# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Around The World With National Geographic

## JEK

From December 27, 2015 to January 19, 2016, we knocked a few places off of our bucket list.

Highlights:

Flew for more than 76 hours and over 35,000 miles on a NatGeo 757 with 76 other travelers and a staff of 20, including a chef.

IMG_0089.jpg




Crossed the equator 4 times.

Visited 12 UNESCO World Heritage sites along the way:

*City of Cusco, Peru*

DSC00341.jpg

*Machu Picchu, Peru*

DSC00381.jpg

*Easter Island (Rapi Nui National Park), Chile

*DSC00559.jpg
*
Great Barrier Reef, Australia

*IMG_8873.jpg
*
Wet Tropics of Queensland, Australia 

*DSC00737.jpg
*
Angkor, Cambodia

*DSC00957.jpg

DSC00809.jpg*

Historic Ensemble of the Potala Palace, Lhasa Tibet 

*DSC01187.jpg
*
Taj Mahal, India

*DSC01450.jpg

IMG_4678.jpg
*
Serengeti National Park, Tanzania

*DSC01736 (1).jpg

DSC01782.jpg
*
Petra, Jordan

*DSC01916.jpg
*
Wadi Rum Protected Area, Jordan

*DSC02028.jpg

DSCF1310.jpg
*
Medina of Marrakesh, Morocco 

*DSCF1428.jpg

DSC02131.jpg

If you ever have a chance to take any NatGeo trip, go for it! Everything was perfectly attended to from the luggage deliveries at every stop to landing cards that were filled out with our names and passport details. Tips were all included and we were each given $10 of local currency at each stop for small item shopping. At each stop the chef would wash the dishes from the plane and then prep his inflight meal for the next day with food that was locally sourced at each stop. 

Upon arrival at each hotel we were checked in and only had to pick up our keys and wait for 30-60 minutes for the bags to arrive. Many special touches in meals, entertainment and small gifts at each hotel. 

Tour groups were usually 10-12 with amplified headsets for the local guides and we traveled with two NatGeo anthropologists who gave lectures on the plane prior to each stop.

Lot's of walking and many, many steps to the lofty places at high altitude, but we came through in flying colors!

----------


## Dennis

Are you "trip-shaming" me 'cause I only went to one country?

----------


## JEK

You inspired me. In your 70th year you can go to more places.

----------


## amyb

Well done! What an expedition. Petra was on my Bucket List....so thanks for that shot.

Actually, thanks for all the shots.

----------


## kent1994

John do you ever do travelogues? :)

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Finally!

----------


## marybeth

> Finally!




 Yes, I've been waiting for this! The pictures are great but I'm sure your memories are greater. Glad you had a wonderful trip.

----------


## julianne

Followed you on your blog. Certainly an amazing trip! Love the photos, especially the one of you and Susie in Marrakech.

----------


## cec1

Wonderful photos, John . . . especially like the Easter Island, Taj Mahal, & Angkor Wat  shots ( I still remember photos of the visit of Jackie Kennedy there in the mid-60s).

----------


## GMP62

What a unique and phenomenal experience you had...the photos are amazing! Thank you so much for sharing this with the Forum!

----------


## dadto6

What else can be said to John & Susie but WOW!!!  I remember many years ago doing a full make-over of Gilbert Grosvenor's residence in Great Falls.  Was truly amazing the world collection of art that man had in his home.  Everything National Geographic does is 1st class.

----------


## noel

Wonderful!
Looking forward to more of your trips!

----------


## Grey

Beautiful photos! Thanks for taking us along.  Are you planning to take any more National Geographic trips?

----------


## JEK

There is another version of ATW that is interesting. Perhaps in a year or two!

http://www.nationalgeographicexpedit...n-route/detail

----------


## LindaP

> There is another version of ATW that is interesting. Perhaps in a year or two!
> 
> http://www.nationalgeographicexpedit...n-route/detail



Wow....that one sounds very interesting ! Looking forward to your next adventure!  :Wink-slap:       BTW, did you have a favorite place?

----------


## JEK

We both thought the Taj Mahal was our favorite. For all the photos we had seen nothing prepared us for the experience of sunrise and the changing colors.


DSC01440.jpgDSC01484.jpgDSC01443.jpg

----------


## amyb

Nice. And a very good question, dear Roadkill!

----------


## stbartshopper

Wow 76 hours on the plane in 23 days-
Lots of questions- how many people total and how many staff?
Did you have the possibility of flat seats (beds) on the plane?
How was the plane food? 
Itinerary- can probably guess from your photos?
Tell us about the impact of your jet lag during the trip and how did you manage it?
Did anybody become ill and how were they managed, given the constant moving?
What did you do, if anything about trip insurance?

----------


## JEK

76 guests and 20 or so staff. Slept in a hotel every night and so the reclining seats were just fine. Our approach to jet lag is to avoid sleeping during the day and then stay up until 10:30 local time and sleep until the alarm. Worked for us and we were jet lag free. Each trip has an MD onboard who can treat the minor problems of sniffles and strains. Everyone was advised to purchase trip insurance. 

The itinerary:  http://www.nationalgeographicexpedit...et-tour/detail

----------


## amyb

Wow...just WOW!

----------


## GramChop

Wow, iPops.  I have scrolled forward and backward through these photos and am just amazed at the beauty of this orb on which we live that I may never see with my own eyes.  I'm thrilled that you and Susie had this experience and that you so kindly shared with us.

----------


## bto

Spectacular!  What an experience of a lifetime.  Those snakes didn't do it for me though, lol.  Thanks for sharing with us,

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Quite a trip! Saturation travel! Great photos!

----------


## Peter NJ

Simply amazing

----------


## debd

Fabulous.  Just fabulous.

----------

